# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Կանխատեսումների մրցույթ․ Ֆրանսիա-2016 ֆուտբոլի Եվրոպայի առաջնություն

## John

Բարև Ձեզ ֆուտբոլասեր ընկերներ։ Հունիսի 10-ին մեկնարկում է Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը։ Առաջնության ընթացքին հետևելն ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնելու տարբերակներից մեկը կանխատեսումներն են։ Այդ առիթով ներկայացնում եմ Ձեզ Կանխատեսումների մրցույթի անցկացման, միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը։ 

1. Մրցույթին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեն բոլորը։ Մրցույթին կարելի է միանալ ցանկացած տուրից։
2. Հերթական տուրի կանխատեսումները պետք է ուղարկել մինչև տվյալ տուրի համար նշված վերջնաժամկետը, անձնական նամակի միջոցով (private massage)։
3. Մինչև հերթական տուրի առաջին խաղը սկսվելը, բոլորի կողմից ուղարկված տարբերակները կտեղադրեն այս թեմայում, մրցույթի թափանցիկությունն ապահովելու նպատակով:
4. Մրցույթի արդյունքով հաղթող կճանաչվի այն մասնակիցը, ում, բոլոր տուրերում վաստակած միավորների գումարը կլինի առավելագույնը:
5. Ամեն տուրից հետո, թեմայում կտեղադրվի այդ տուրի արդյունքները, ինչպես նաև մինչև այդ տուրը ներառյալ միավորների գումարային մրցաշարային աղյուսակը:

*Միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը՝*

1. Յուրաքանչյուր ճիշտ գուշակած հաշվի (և, բնականաբար հաղթողին, կամ ոչ-ոքի) համար մասնակիցը կստանա *7 միավոր*:
Օրինակ՝ 
*ա)* կանխատեսում՝ Իտալիա-Անգլիա *2-0*, իրականում Իտալիա-Անգլիա *2-0*,
*բ)* կանխատեսում՝ Ուելս-Իսլանդիա *2-2*, իրականում՝ Ուելս-Իսլանդիա *2-2*։

2. Խաղի հաղթողին, և գոլերի տարբերության (կամ ոչ-ոքի, բայց այլ հաշվով) գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *4 միավոր*։
Օրինակ՝ 
*ա)* կանխատեսում՝ Իտալիա-Անգլիա *2-0*, իրականում Իտալիա-Անգլիա՝ *4-2*, 
*բ)* կանխատեսում՝ Ուելս-Իսլանդիա *2-2*, իրականում՝ Ուելս-Իսլանդիա *0-0*։

3. Խաղի հաղթողին ճիշտ գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *2 միավոր*։
Օրինակ` 
կանխատեսում՝ Իտալիա-Անգլիա *2-0*, իրականում՝ Իտալիա-Անգլիա *1-0*։
4. Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներից յուրաքանչյուրին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *10-ական միավոր*։
5. Եվրոպայի 2016թ․ չեմպիոնին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *25 միավոր*:
6. Եվրոպայի 2016թ․ լավագույն ռմբարկուին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա *30 միավոր*։

*Ուշադրություն*՝
• - *Եզրափակչի մասնակիցների, հաղթողի և լավագույն ռմբարկուի* Ձեր տարբերակները պետք է ուղարկել *առաջին տուրի* կանխատեսումների հետ միասին:

Բոլորիս մաղթում եմ հաճելի ու արդար մրցակցություն, ինչպես նաև դիտարժան ու հետաքրքրիր առաջնություն:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.06.2016), Tiger29 (08.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (08.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2016), Նիկեա (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.06.2016), Տրիբուն (08.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 1*

Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա
Ուելս - Սլովակիա
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ, չեմպիոն, գլխավոր ռմբարկու։

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *10․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.06.2016), Տրիբուն (08.06.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե ուզում եք եզրափակչի համար կանխատեսումներ անեք ու տեսնեք թե ինչ հնարավոր տարբերակներ կան, կարաք այ էս օնլայն չարտից օգտվեք.

http://sky.thesportspredictor.com/fo...uros/wallchart

----------

John (08.06.2016), Տրիբուն (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախ նենց եմ ուզում սենց բեխաբար կանխատեսումներ անել, տեսնել ինչ դուրս կգա  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Ախ նենց եմ ուզում սենց բեխաբար կանխատեսումներ անել, տեսնել ինչ դուրս կգա


Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ միջինից լավ ա ստացվում, նենց որ դուխով  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ախ նենց եմ ուզում սենց բեխաբար կանխատեսումներ անել, տեսնել ինչ դուրս կգա


Բյուր, արի միացի, ես երկու մրցույթ ա, ֆուտբոլից բացարձակապես բան չհասկանալով կանխատեսումներ եմ անում, լավ էլ մոտս ստացվում ա:  :Jpit:

----------

John (08.06.2016), Տրիբուն (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ միջինից լավ ա ստացվում, նենց որ դուխով


Հա, ես կանխատեսումներից լավ եմ  :Jpit:  էն ա, Եվրատեսիլի հաղթողին գուշակել էի:

----------

John (08.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, արի միացի, ես երկու մրցույթ ա, ֆուտբոլից բացարձակապես բան չհասկանալով կանխատեսումներ եմ անում, լավ էլ մոտս ստացվում ա:


Ռուֆ, ես երևի էս անգամ քո կանխատեսումներով փող դնեմ ․․․

----------

insider (08.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Կարելի ա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին էլ գուշակել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ուզում եք եզրափակչի համար կանխատեսումներ անեք ու տեսնեք թե ինչ հնարավոր տարբերակներ կան, կարաք այ էս օնլայն չարտից օգտվեք.
> 
> http://sky.thesportspredictor.com/fo...uros/wallchart


random auto fill տարբերակ ունի, դաժե յաբախտին ա քո տեղն անում   :LOL:

----------

John (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> random auto fill տարբերակ ունի, դաժե յաբախտին ա քո տեղն անում


աաա, ոնց չէի տեսել էդ կնոպկան  :LOL:  թե չէ չգիտեմ իմ ասած ֆինալիստները իրար հետ ֆինալում հանդիպելու հնարավորություն ունեն, թե չէ, ալարեցի հաշվեմ, յաբախտի ասեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> աաա, ոնց չէի տեսել էդ կնոպկան  թե չէ չգիտեմ իմ ասած ֆինալիստները իրար հետ ֆինալում հանդիպելու հնարավորություն ունեն, թե չէ, ալարեցի հաշվեմ, յաբախտի ասեցի


Իրականում ցանկացած կոմբինացիա հնարավոր է ֆինալում, ուղղակի եթե խմբային փուլի արդյունքները գրեիր քո պատմերացմամբ՝ կտեսնեիր, թե եթե այդպես ընթանա՝ որ թիմերը չեն կարող իրար հանդիպել եզրափակչում  :Wink:  նենց որ նորմալ ա )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրականում ցանկացած կոմբինացիա հնարավոր է ֆինալում, ուղղակի եթե խմբային փուլի արդյունքները գրեիր քո պատմերացմամբ՝ կտեսնեիր, թե եթե այդպես ընթանա՝ որ թիմերը չեն կարող իրար հանդիպել եզրափակչում  նենց որ նորմալ ա )))


Հա, զահլա չարեցի  :Jpit:  Բայց ընդհանրապես եթե իմ կանխատեսումներով իմ ասած թիմերը չեն կարող հանդիպել եզրափակչում, ուրեմն ճիշտ բան եմ որոշել  :Jpit:

----------

John (08.06.2016)

----------


## insider

> Ռուֆ, ես երևի էս անգամ քո կանխատեսումներով փող դնեմ ․․․


Ես էլ )) Մնումա Ջոնին համոզենք, էդ հույժ գաղտնի ինֆոյով կիսվի ))


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------

Տրիբուն (09.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Ես էլ )) Մնումա Ջոնին համոզենք, էդ հույժ գաղտնի ինֆոյով կիսվի ))
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Խաղը 5$

----------


## Gayl

Ֆրանսիա կամ Անգլիա, բայց  ուզում եմ Անգլիան լինի չեմպիոն։ Ռմբարկուներից ամենաշատը հավատում եմ Գարի Կեյնին։ 
Ու ոնց նայում եմ ամենաուժեղ հարձակվողական գիծը Ֆրանսիան ունի  Գրիզման, Ժիրու եվ Մարսիան։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, ես երևի էս անգամ քո կանխատեսումներով փող դնեմ ․․․


Կարամ բացահայտ դնեմ, էն պայմանով, որ վերջում վաստակած գումարը կիսելու ենք  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Կարամ բացահայտ դնեմ, էն պայմանով, որ վերջում վաստակած գումարը կիսելու ենք


Մեկ ա մինչև խաղերի սկսվելը դնելու եմ ստեղ, նենց որ ոչ իմ բիզնեսն ա աշխատող, ոչ էլ քոնը  :LOL:

----------

insider (10.06.2016), Տրիբուն (09.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խաղը 5$


Քեզ որ $5 տանք, $5 Սաշիկին տանք, բա մեր քյարը՞ որն ա ․․․

----------

Անվերնագիր (09.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Քեզ որ $5 տանք, $5 Սաշիկին տանք, բա մեր քյարը՞ որն ա ․․․


Եկամտահարկ չեք տա  :LOL: 

- Բա ինչո՞վ ես զբաղված Փարիզում։
- Տուփով սիգարետ եմ առնում սուպերմարկետից 20 եվրոյով, հատը մի եվրոյով ծախում եմ։
- Բա քո քյարը ո՞րն ա։
- Եկամտահարկ չեմ տալիս։

----------

insider (10.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (09.06.2016), Տրիբուն (09.06.2016)

----------


## Vaio

Իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավա յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից իր տարբերակը տեղադրի հենց այստեղ՝ թեմայում, ոչ թե ուղարկի P.M.-ով, որից հետո նոր այն (տարբերակը) կտեղադրվի թեմայում։

----------

Gayl (09.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավա յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից իր տարբերակը տեղադրի հենց այստեղ՝ թեմայում, ոչ թե ուղարկի P.M.-ով, որից հետո նոր այն (տարբերակը) կտեղադրվի թեմայում։


Դու էն ասա Ֆրանսիան 2:0 չի կրի?։ճճճ

----------


## John

> Իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավա յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից իր տարբերակը տեղադրի հենց այստեղ՝ թեմայում, ոչ թե ուղարկի P.M.-ով, որից հետո նոր այն (տարբերակը) կտեղադրվի թեմայում։


Ինձ համար սկզբունքորեն տարբերություն չկա։ Թեմայում տեղադրելով ավելի քիչ կլինի գործս։ Եթե մասնակիցներից ոչ ոք դեմ չէ տվյալ առաջարկին՝ կարող ենք երկրորդ տուրից սկսած ոչ թե ուղարկել, այլ հենց թեմայում տեղադրել։ 
Ավելորդ չեմ համարում նշել, թե ինչո՞ւ եմ նախընտրում պմ-ով ուղարկելու տարբերակը․ եթե վերջին տուրից առաջ Ա մասնակիցն (առաջատարը) ունի 1 միավոր ավելի, քան Բ մասնակիցը (ով գտնվում է երկրորդ տեղում), ապա Ա մասնակիցը, ուղարկելով բացարձակապես նույն կանխատեսումը, ինչ Բ մասնակիցը՝ փաստացի անհասանելի է դառնում Բ-ի համար, անկախ գրանցված արդյունքներից։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.06.2016), Տրիբուն (10.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ համար սկզբունքորեն տարբերություն չկա։ Թեմայում տեղադրելով ավելի քիչ կլինի գործս։ Եթե մասնակիցներից ոչ ոք դեմ չէ տվյալ առաջարկին՝ կարող ենք երկրորդ տուրից սկսած ոչ թե ուղարկել, այլ հենց թեմայում տեղադրել։ 
> Ավելորդ չեմ համարում նշել, թե ինչո՞ւ եմ նախընտրում պմ-ով ուղարկելու տարբերակը․ եթե վերջին տուրից առաջ Ա մասնակիցն (առաջատարը) ունի 1 միավոր ավելի, քան Բ մասնակիցը (ով գտնվում է երկրորդ տեղում), ապա Ա մասնակիցը, ուղարկելով բացարձակապես նույն կանխատեսումը, ինչ Բ մասնակիցը՝ փաստացի անհասանելի է դառնում Բ-ի համար, անկախ գրանցված արդյունքներից։


Պահի ոնց որ նախորդ անգամ։ Շատ հետաքրիքր անցավ, ինչի՞ փոխենք։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար սկզբունքորեն տարբերություն չկա։ Թեմայում տեղադրելով ավելի քիչ կլինի գործս։ Եթե մասնակիցներից ոչ ոք դեմ չէ տվյալ առաջարկին՝ կարող ենք երկրորդ տուրից սկսած ոչ թե ուղարկել, այլ հենց թեմայում տեղադրել։ 
> Ավելորդ չեմ համարում նշել, թե ինչո՞ւ եմ նախընտրում պմ-ով ուղարկելու տարբերակը․ եթե վերջին տուրից առաջ Ա մասնակիցն (առաջատարը) ունի 1 միավոր ավելի, քան Բ մասնակիցը (ով գտնվում է երկրորդ տեղում), ապա Ա մասնակիցը, ուղարկելով բացարձակապես նույն կանխատեսումը, ինչ Բ մասնակիցը՝ փաստացի անհասանելի է դառնում Բ-ի համար, անկախ գրանցված արդյունքներից։


Սենց լավ ա: Թե չէ նենց ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկը մյուսի վրա կազդի:

----------


## John

> Պահի ոնց որ նախորդ անգամ։ Շատ հետաքրիքր անցավ, ինչի՞ փոխենք։





> Սենց լավ ա: Թե չէ նենց ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկը մյուսի վրա կազդի:


Չենք փոխի ուրեմն։
Ի դեպ, արդեն ութ մասնակից ունենք  :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..
> Ի դեպ, արդեն ութ մասնակից ունենք


Ուռաաա, կարանք բաժանվենք երկու թիմի, ֆուտբոլ խաղանք։

----------

John (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուռաաա, կարանք բաժանվենք երկու թիմի, ֆուտբոլ խաղանք։


ես մեռա  :LOL:

----------


## insider

> Ուռաաա, կարանք բաժանվենք երկու թիմի, ֆուտբոլ խաղանք։


Հեսա ազատ լինեմ, ես էլ եմ ուղարկելու իմ տարբերակները, նենց որ մի հոգի էլ ճարեք )


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեսա ազատ լինեմ, ես էլ եմ ուղարկելու իմ տարբերակները, նենց որ մի հոգի էլ ճարեք )
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Դու պիտուշ կլնես ․․․

----------

insider (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2016)

----------


## Vaio

> Դու էն ասա Ֆրանսիան 2:0 չի կրի?։ճճճ


Հենց տենց էլ լինելուա` 2:0

----------


## Vaio

էէէ ժողովուրդ.....

Վերևի գրածս ընդունեք որպես կարծիք, ոչ թե մասնակցություն մրցույթին:

Ոնց նայում եմ այս անգամ ևս չեմ մասնակցելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց տենց էլ լինելուա` 2:0


1:0  :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց տենց էլ լինելուա` 2:0


Ապեր քաղաքի կեսը էդ հաշիվն ա ասում ու ինչքան շատ են նույն կարծիք ունեցողները էնքան չլնող բան ա։ճճճ 
Ես էդ հաշվին եմ հավատում, բայց ուրիշ ստավկա եմ դնելու։

----------


## Gayl

> 1:0


4:0

----------


## Vaio

Ամենաբարդ ստավկեն էնա, թե ֆինալում որ հավաքականները կխաղան:

Ես գիտեմ :Wink:

----------


## John

*Տուր 1*
*Տրիբուն*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 3:0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 0:1
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2:0
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 1:2
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 3:1
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 4:0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա
Չեմպիոն Գերմանիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու Անտուան Գրիզման (Ֆրանսիա)     

*Ռուֆուս*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 2-0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 0-1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 1-2
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2-1
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 0-0
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-1
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 3-1
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա, Բելգիա
Չեմպիոն - Բելգիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թոմաս Մյուլլեր (Գերմանիա)

*StrangeLittleGirl*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 1:0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 2:1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 0:0
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2:0
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 1:1
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1:1
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 3:0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Ֆրանսիա - Բելգիա
չեմպիոն - Գերմանիա (ղժժալ չկա, շանսերս եմ մեծացնում  :LOL:   )
գլխավոր ռմբարկու։ Թոմաս Մյուլլեր

*Tiger29*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 2:0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 2:1
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 3:1
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 0:1
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1:0
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 4:1
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ` Անգլիա-Իտալիա
Չեմպիոն` Անգլիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու` Ջեյմի Վարդի

*Անվերնագիր*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 3-0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 1-1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 1-2
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 4-0
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 2-2
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 4-0
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 3-0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ՝ Անգլիա-Գերմանիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Անգլիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Ջեյմի Վարդի

*Mr. Annoying*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա՝ 2:0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա՝ 1:1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա՝ 1:0
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան՝ 2:1
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա՝ 1:2
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա՝ 1:1
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա՝ 3:1
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ՝ Անգլիա - Ֆրանսիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Անգլիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Ջեյմի Վարդի:

*Taurus*
Ֆրանսիա 1-1 Ռումինիա
Ալբանիա 1-1 Շվեյցարիա
Ուելս 1-1 Սլովակիա
Անգլիա 2-0 Ռուսաստան
Թուրքիա 1-2 Խորվաթիա
Լեհաստան 3-0 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
Գերմանիա 3-0 Ուկրաինա
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա, Գերմանիա,
չեմպիոն - Գերմանիա ,
գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թոմաս Մյուլլեր։                         

*Yuna*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 2:1
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 2-0
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2:1
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 0:3
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 3:1
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 4:0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Ֆրանսիա- Անգլիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝  անկասկած Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու

*Yellow Raven*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 3-0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 0-2
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 0-1
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 1-1
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 1-1
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 3-0
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 2-1
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա - Ֆրանսիա
Չեմպիոն - Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թ․ Մյուլլեր

*Ներսես_AM*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 3-0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 0-2
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 1-0
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2-0
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 1-1
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 4-0
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 1-0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ` Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա
Չեմպիոն - Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Ա․Գրիզման

*Insider*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 3-1
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 0-2
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 2-2
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2-1
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 0-1
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-1
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 3-0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ՝ ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ-ԱՆԳԼԻԱ
Չեմպիոն՝ ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ,
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Մյուլլեր

*Նաիրուհի*
Ֆրանսիա 3 - 0 Ռումինիա
Ալբանիա 0 - 2 Շվեյցարիա
Ուելս 1 – 2 Սլովակիա
Անգլիա 2 - 0 Ռուսաստան
Թուրքիա 1 - 2 Խորվաթիա
Լեհաստան 2 - 1 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
Գերմանիա 3 - 1 Ուկրաինա
Եզրափակչում՝ Գերմանիա – Բելգիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Ֆրանսիա (ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե սխալվեմ  :LOL:  )
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Մյուլլեր

*-----*
*John*
Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա 0:0
Ալբանիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1
Ուելս - Սլովակիա 1:1
Անգլիա - Ռուսաստան 2:0
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 1:1
Լեհաստան - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0
Գերմանիա - Ուկրաինա 3:0
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Ֆրանսիա- Գերմանիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Թոմաս Մյուլլեր

----------


## Gayl

Լավ վերջնական կարծիք գրեմ։
Ռումինիայն կփորձի չպարտվել իսկ Ֆրանսիան անպայման հաղթել ամենալավ հաշիվները Բյուրինն ու Ջոնինն են տրամաբանությունը այդպիսին է, բայց դե հոգով սրտով  խոշոր հաշիվ եմ ակնկալում։

----------


## Vaio

Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ, բայց էտքան խաղ միանգամից գուշակելու իմաստը որնա?

Ավելի լավա յուրաքանչյուր խաղից առաջ (օրինակ 2 ժամ առաջ) տեղադրվեր տվյալ խաղի արդյունքը կամ գոնե մեկ օրվա (3 խաղի) արդյունքները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նաիրուհին էլ ա ինձ նման զգույշ խաղում  :Jpit:  Այսինքն՝ չեմպիոնն ու եզրափակչի մասնակիցները տարբեր են:

----------


## Gayl

> Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ, բայց էտքան խաղ միանգամից գուշակելու իմաստը որնա?
> 
> Ավելի լավա յուրաքանչյուր խաղից առաջ (օրինակ 2 ժամ առաջ) տեղադրվեր տվյալ խաղի արդյունքը կամ գոնե մեկ օրվա (3 խաղի) արդյունքները:


 Դու էն ասա ինչ ստավկա ես դրել?))

----------


## Taurus

Վարդին ամենայն հավանականությամբ փոխարինողների թվում ա լինելու, ոնց կարա ռմբարկու լինի?

----------


## John

> Վարդին ամենայն հավանականությամբ փոխարինողների թվում ա լինելու, ոնց կարա ռմբարկու լինի?


Լեսթերի խաղացող ա (դեռ)՝ մեկ էլ տեսար  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.06.2016)

----------


## John

Կայֆ խաղ էր, Պայեի հրաշք գոլն էլ  կայֆ վերջաբան էր։ Չնայած ռումինացիները երևի արժանի չէին պարտության:



> Ֆրանսիա - Ռումինիա՝ 2:1
> Գոլերը՝ Ժիրու (57), Պայե (89) - Ստանկու (65, 11 մ)


Yuna, շնորհավոր առաջին 7 միավորը  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (11.06.2016), insider (11.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (11.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (12.06.2016), Տրիբուն (11.06.2016)

----------


## insider

> Կայֆ խաղ էր, Պայեի հրաշք գոլն էլ  կայֆ վերջաբան էր։ Չնայած ռումինացիները երևի արժանի չէին պարտության:
> 
> Yuna, շնորհավոր առաջին 7 միավորը


1-1 ոչ ոքին էլ տրամաբանակն չէր լինի, բայց դե լիարժեք հաղթանակ էլ չէր էլի ...


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## John

> 1-1 ոչ ոքին էլ տրամաբանակն չէր լինի, բայց դե լիարժեք հաղթանակ էլ չէր էլի ...
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Ճիշտը 0-0ն էր էլի, Ժիրուն սաղ խառնեց  :Smile:  )))

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ճիշտը 0-0ն էր էլի, Ժիրուն սաղ խառնեց  )))


աչքիս պիտի Ժիրուն մնար  :LOL:

----------

John (11.06.2016)

----------


## Yuna

Շնորհակալություն  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Ալբանիա-Շվեյցարիա 0:1
Ուելս-Սլովակիա 1:2
Անգլիայի խաղն էլ առաջին խաղակես նիչյա երկրորդը Անգլիան կհաղթի (ստավկա եմ դրել։ճճճ)

----------


## Gayl

Մենակ Yuna-ն ճիշտ գուշակեց? 
Կարող ա իմանաս ով ա չեմպիոնը?։ճճճճ

----------


## Yuna

> Մենակ Yuna-ն ճիշտ գուշակեց? 
> Կարող ա իմանաս ով ա չեմպիոնը?։ճճճճ


Իհարկե գիտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե գիտեմ


Անգլիանա չէ? :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ալբանիա-Շվեյցարիա 0:1
> Ուելս-Սլովակիա 1:2
> Անգլիայի խաղն էլ առաջին խաղակես նիչյա երկրորդը Անգլիան կհաղթի (ստավկա եմ դրել։ճճճ)


Ընտիրա, էն երկուսն էլ լինում ա ու դառնում եմ միլիոնատեր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

John (11.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ընտիրա, էն երկուսն էլ լինում ա ու դառնում եմ միլիոնատեր


Չէ մի չէ միլիարդատեր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս ինչ մի սաղդ Ալբանիային ու Սլովակիային էիք հավատացել  :Jpit:

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.06.2016), Տրիբուն (12.06.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Անգլիա-Ռուսաստան խաղը, որ ամենաքիչը գոնե 3-0 պիտի լիներ ավարտվեց 1-1: Իսկ Անգլիան Նոյի թվից Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում առաջին խաղ դեռ չի տարել

----------

insider (12.06.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մյուս տուրի խաղերն էսօ՞ր ենք դնում։

----------


## Gayl

> Անգլիա-Ռուսաստան խաղը, որ ամենաքիչը գոնե 3-0 պիտի լիներ ավարտվեց 1-1: Իսկ Անգլիան Նոյի թվից Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում առաջին խաղ դեռ չի տարել


Բայց վատ չէր խաղում։ Ֆրանսիայից ուժեղ ա ուղակի դեռ շատ զգուշ են խաղում ու հուզմունքը իրանը ասում ա։

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 2*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա

*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *13․06․2016, ժամը՝ 15։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։
***** *Տուր 1*-ի արդյունքները կհրապարակվեն վաղն առավոտյան։

----------

insider (12.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (12.06.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 1 - արդյունքներ*
Tiger29 *25 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *17 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *16 միավոր*Yuna *15 միավոր*Yellow Raven *15 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *14 միավոր*Insider *13 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *12 միավոր*Տրիբուն *10 միավոր* Taurus *8 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *6 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *6 միավոր*

*-----*
John *4 միավոր*

*Հիշեցում*։* Տուր 2*-ի կանխատեսումների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ այսօր, *ժամը 15։30*

----------

insider (13.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (13.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2016), Տրիբուն (13.06.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *ՏՈՒՐ 2*
> 13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա
> 13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա
> 13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա
> 14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա
> 14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա
> 15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա
> 15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա
> 
> ...


Ամսի 15-ի երրորդ խաղը պատահաբա՞ր չես ընդգրկել։

----------


## John

> Ամսի 15-ի երրորդ խաղը պատահաբա՞ր չես ընդգրկել։


Չէ, Ներս ջան, ուղղակի տենց եմ արել, որ մյուս տուրի վերջնաժամկետը էլ ցերեկվա ժամ չլինի, այլ երեկոյան 21:30  :Wink:

----------

Ներսես_AM (13.06.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 2*

*Տրիբուն*
Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 1:1
Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 1:2
Բելգիա - Իտալիա 1:1
Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 2:0
Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2:0
Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 2:0
Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1

*StrangeLittleGirl*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 2:2
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 1:2
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 2:0
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 2:2
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 4:1
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 1:2
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 0:1 

*Yuna*
Տուր N2
Իսպանիա 2 -1 Չեխիա
Իռլանդիա 1 - 1 Շվեդիա
Բելգիա 1 -2 Իտալիա
Ավստրիա 1 - 1 Հունգարիա
Պորտուգալիա 3 - 1 Իսլանդիա
Ռուսաստան 1-0 Սլովակիա
Ռումինիա 2-1 Շվեյցարիա
Հաջողություն բոլորին )) 
Քեզ էլ Yuna ջան  :Wink: 


*Tiger29*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 2:0
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 1:2
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 0:1
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 1:0
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 0:0
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 2:1
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1 

* Mr. Annoying*
Իսպանիա - Չեխիա`3:1
Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա՝ 0:2
Բելգիա - Իտալիա՝ 2:1
Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա՝ 0:0
Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա՝ 2:0
Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա՝ 0:2
Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա՝ 0:2 

*Ռուֆուս*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 2-0
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 0-1
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 1-1
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 2-0
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 1-0
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 2-1
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 3-0 

*Անվերնագիր*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 2-1
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 0-1
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 3-2
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 1-0
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 1-2
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 2-0 

*Yellow Raven*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 3-1
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 0-2
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 1-2
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 1-0
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 1-0
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 2-2 

*insider*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 2-1
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 0-1
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 2-2
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 0-0
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 0-1
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 1-0 

*Ներսես_AM*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 1-0
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 0-1
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 1-1
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 1-0
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 1-1
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 0-1 

*Նաիրուհի*
13.06 Իսպանիա 1-0 Չեխիա
13․06 Իռլանդիա 0-1 Շվեդիա
13․06 Բելգիա 2-1 Իտալիա
14․06 Ավստրիա 0-0 Հունգարիա
14․06 Պորտուգալիա 2-0 Իսլանդիա
15.06 Ռուսաստան 1-2 Սլովակիա
15․06 Ռումինիա 1-1 Շվեյցարիա

-----
*John*
13.06 Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 2-1
13․06 Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 1-3
13․06 Բելգիա - Իտալիա 2-2
14․06 Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 2-1
14․06 Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2-1
15.06 Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 2-1
15․06 Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 1-1

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մոռացել էի, որ Զլատան պապին խաղում է, թե չէ 0-1-ի տեղն ավելի մեծ հաշիվ կասեի  :Jpit:  Արա ոնց եմ սիրում դրան։ Չեմպիոն դառնան՝ օֆ չեմ անի, թե միավոր չստացա։

----------


## Gayl

Իռլանդիա-Շվեդիա 2-2
Բելգիա-Իտալիա 0:2

----------

John (14.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Իռլանդիա-Շվեդիա 2-2
> Բելգիա-Իտալիա 0:2


Մանրից ստացվում ա ոնց որ, հունի մեջ ես մտնում  :Wink:

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 3*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա

*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *15․06․2016, ժամը՝ 22։00*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։
***** *Տուր 2*-ի արդյունքները կհրապարակվեն *հունիսի 15ի* երեկոյան։

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Մանրից ստացվում ա ոնց որ, հունի մեջ ես մտնում


Չհասցրի Իսպանիայի հաղթանակը ասեմ։ճճ
Ընտիր խաղ էր։ Բելգիան իրականում շատ ուժեղ ա խաղում, բայց դե Իտալիան էլ էր շատ լավը։ Հարձակվողությունն ա թույլ, շատ դանդաղ են կողմնորոշվում երկար մտածում են ու թույլ հարվածներ։ Բայց երեվի կսկսեն ավելի վստահ խաղալ։

----------


## Gayl

Սաղ բեչ Yuna-ն աղջիկ ա?? Եթե հա ուրեմն մալադեց լավ էլ գլուխ ա հանում։

----------


## John

> Սաղ բեչ Yuna-ն աղջիկ ա?? Եթե հա ուրեմն մալադեց լավ էլ գլուխ ա հանում։


Պետք ա որ ))) Հա՜, խոսկի Իռլանդիա-Շվեդիան կոնկրետ ասել ա )))

----------


## Gayl

> Պետք ա որ ))) Հա՜, խոսկի Իռլանդիա-Շվեդիան կոնկրետ ասել ա )))


Եթե չեմ սխալվում էլի խաղ կա, որ կոնկրետ ասեց, իսկ մնացածն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր հաշիվներ ա ասում, եթե իհարկե ինքն ա ասողը ու ուրիշի կարծիքը չի գրում ստեղ։

----------


## John

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում էլի խաղ կա, որ կոնկրետ ասեց, իսկ մնացածն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր հաշիվներ ա ասում, եթե իհարկե ինքն ա ասողը ու ուրիշի կարծիքը չի գրում ստեղ։


Ֆրանիա-Ռումինիան էլ էր ճիշտ կանխատեսել։ + որ ՈՒելսը կհաղթի Սլովակիային)))
Չի շփվում հետներս, իմանանք ո՞նց ա մոտը տենց լավ ստացվում  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆրանիա-Ռումինիան էլ էր ճիշտ կանխատեսել։ + որ ՈՒելսը կհաղթի Սլովակիային)))
> Չի շփվում հետներս, իմանանք ո՞նց ա մոտը տենց լավ ստացվում


Հեսա գալու ա տենա իրան էսքան գովացել ենք ու էլ հետներս չխոսա :LOL:

----------

John (14.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Զատո իմ մոտ, շատ կներեք, հետույքային վիճակ ա։  :LOL:  Ոչ մի արդյունք ճիշտ չեմ կարում ասեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

Ավստրիա-Հունգարիա մեռած տուֆտ ա խաղ ա լինելու էլի 0-0 կամ 1-0 վիճակն ա, բայց 1-0 ։ճճ
Պորտուգալիա-Իսլանդիա 1-0
Ռուսաստան-Սլովակիա 2-0

----------


## Gayl

Ռումինիա-Շվեյցարիա 3-1 բայց 3-0 էլ եմ շատ հավատում։ճճ

----------


## Gayl

Ռուսաստանի հավաքականին որակազրկել են? Կարող ա սլովակիայի վրա ստավկա դնենք?։ճճ

----------


## Yuna

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում էլի խաղ կա, որ կոնկրետ ասեց, իսկ մնացածն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր հաշիվներ ա ասում, եթե իհարկե ինքն ա ասողը ու ուրիշի կարծիքը չի գրում ստեղ։


Սովորաբար ես եմ շատերին խորհուրդ տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Էս ֆուտբոլ չի լրիվ կոմեդիայա։ Հունգարիայի դարպասապահը ոնց որ ֆուռի շոֆեռ լինի, պիժամեն հագել կանգնել ա գոլերի դիմաց։ Իրանք էլ են երեվի զարմացել, որ ֆուտբոլի հավաքականի կազմում եմ ընդգրկված։ Ալաբա քեզ համբերություն։ճճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Սովորաբար ես եմ շատերին խորհուրդ տալիս


Դե ուրեմն մալադեց լավ ա ստացվում մոտդ։

----------


## Gayl

Եկել եմ ասեմ Ռուսաստան Սլովակիա 0-1

----------

John (16.06.2016)

----------


## Tiger29

John ջան, միավորները գրելու ժամանակ իրական արդյունքներն էլ գրի, էլի: Մեկ էլ եթե հնարավոր է կանխատեսումների գրառումն էլ մեջբերման տեսքով մտցրու էդ գրառման մեջ:

Հ.Գ. Մրցանակն ինչ է լինելու?) Ասենք սպորտ բաժնի մոդերատոր)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> John ջան, միավորները գրելու ժամանակ իրական արդյունքներն էլ գրի, էլի: Մեկ էլ եթե հնարավոր է կանխատեսումների գրառումն էլ մեջբերման տեսքով մտցրու էդ գրառման մեջ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մրցանակն ինչ է լինելու?) Ասենք սպորտ բաժնի մոդերատոր)


Ձենդ տաք տեղից ա գալիս, համարյա սաղ գուշակում ես։ Ես ոնց որ կյանքում առաջին անգամ ֆուտբոլ նայեմ, ոչ մի ասածս չի բռնում։ 

Փոխարենը իմ համար էս առաջնությունը շատ հետաքրքիր ա անցնում, քանի որ շատ անկանխատեսելի ա  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.06.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 3*

*Ռուֆուս*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 3-0
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 1-0
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-1
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2-1
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2-0
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 0-1 

*StrangeLittleGirl*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 2:0
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 1:0
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1:1
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 4:0
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2:0
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 1:1 

*Mr. Annoying*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա՝ 2:0
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս՝ 2:1
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա՝ 2:0
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան՝ 3:1
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա՝ 2:1
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա՝ 1:2 

*Տրիբուն*
Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 3:0
Անգլիա - Ուելս 2:1
Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0
Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2:0
Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2:0
Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 1:1 

*Yuna*
Տուր N3
Ֆրանսիա 3-0 Ալբանիա
Անգլիա 2-1 Ուելս
Ուկրաինա 2-1 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
Գերմանիա 1-2 Լեհաստան
Իտալիա 1-0 Շվեդիա
Չեխիա 1-3 Խորվաթիա

*Tiger29*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 3:1
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 2:1
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 4:0
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2:2
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 1:1 

*Անվերնագիր*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 2-0
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 2-0
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-1
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2-1
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 1-0
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 0-2 

*Taurus*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա 2 -0 Ալբանիա
16․06 Անգլիա 2-1 Ուելս
16․06 Ուկրաինա 1-0 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
16․06 Գերմանիա 1-0 Լեհաստան
17․06 Իտալիա 1-0 Շվեդիա
17․06 Չեխիա 1-1 Խորվաթիա 

*Insider*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 2-0
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 2-1
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-0
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2-1
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2-1
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 0-1 

*Ներսես_AM*
15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 2-0
16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 1-1
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-0
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 1-1
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 1-0
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 0-1

-----

*John*
Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա -
Անգլիա-Ուելս 2-1
Ուկրաինա- Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-1
Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 1-1
Իտալիա-Շվեդիա 1-1
Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 1-0

----------


## John

> John ջան, միավորները գրելու ժամանակ իրական արդյունքներն էլ գրի, էլի: Մեկ էլ եթե հնարավոր է կանխատեսումների գրառումն էլ մեջբերման տեսքով մտցրու էդ գրառման մեջ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մրցանակն ինչ է լինելու?) Ասենք սպորտ բաժնի մոդերատոր)


Լավ բան ես ասում, կարվի  :Wink: 
հ․գ․
ես հասարակ user եմ, տենց բաներ անելու գործիք չունեմ, բայց մրցանակ անպայման լինելու է, մտածում եմ էդ ուղղությամբ, բայց թող անակնկալ լինի  :Wink:

----------


## John

*Տուր 2 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ



> *Տուր 2*
> 
> *Տրիբուն*
> Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 1:1
> Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 1:2
> Բելգիա - Իտալիա 1:1
> Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 2:0
> Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 2:0
> Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 2:0
> ...



Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> Իսպանիա - Չեխիա 1:0
> Իռլանդիա - Շվեդիա 1:1
> Բելգիա - Իտալիա 0:2
> Ավստրիա - Հունգարիա 0:2
> Պորտուգալիա - Իսլանդիա 1:1
> Ռուսաստան - Սլովակիա 1:2
> Ռումինիա - Շվեյցարիա 1:1


*Տուր 2-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը*

Նաիրուհի *21 միավոր*Tiger29 *15 միավոր*Yuna *13 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *11 միավոր*Insider *8 միավոր*Yellow Raven *8 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *7 միավոր*Տրիբուն *7 միավոր* StrangeLittleGirl *7 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *4 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *2 միավոր*Taurus * ---*
-----
John *11 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *40 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *37 միավոր*Yuna *28 միավոր*Yellow Raven *23 միավոր*Insider *21 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *19 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *19 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *18 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *17 միավոր*Տրիբուն *17 միավոր* StrangeLittleGirl *13 միավոր*Taurus *8 միավոր*


*-----*
John *15 միավոր*

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բայց ջոկիք չէ, հինգ րոպե առաջ սաղս կրախի առաջ էինք։ Հիմա սաղս Վանգա դառանք։  :Jpit:

----------

insider (16.06.2016), John (16.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.06.2016), Tiger29 (16.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (16.06.2016), Տրիբուն (16.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 4*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա
*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *17․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ջոկիք չէ, հինգ րոպե առաջ սաղս կրախի առաջ էինք։ Հիմա սաղս Վանգա դառանք։


Բացի են մի քանի <խելոքից> որ 3:0 էին ասել։ Ինչպիսի սուկա լավատեսություն  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՏՈՒՐ 3*


Էսի Տուր 4-ը չի՞ ․․․

----------

John (16.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Էսի Տուր 4-ը չի՞ ․․․


Առաջին կիքսը․․․ չեմ էլ կարող արդեն խմբագրել։ Տուր 4ն ա բա ինչ ա ․․․

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հյուրեր ունեի, մոռացա ուղարկեմ տարբերակս  :Sad:  Այ որ դու էլ գայիր, չէի մոռանա  :Beee: 

Քանի որ առաջին խաղն արդեն պրծել է, առանց էդ խաղի ստեղ կդնեմ կանխատեսումս, մարդ ես, հետո լավ զգամ ինձ  :Smile: 

15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա
16․06 Անգլիա 0 - 1 Ուելս
16․06 Ուկրաինա 1 - 1 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
16․06 Գերմանիա 3 - 1 Լեհաստան
17․06 Իտալիա 1 - 0 Շվեդիա
17․06 Չեխիա 1 - 2 Խորվաթիա

----------

John (16.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Հյուրեր ունեի, մոռացա ուղարկեմ տարբերակս  Այ որ դու էլ գայիր, չէի մոռանա


Լիլ ջան, ես էլ խաղի ընմիջմանն եմ տեղադրել կանխատեսումները, նենց որ բան չէր փոխվի իմ գալուց  :LOL: 
Իսկ երեկվա կինոն մի տեղ պետք ա պատմվի, փորձեմ տրամադրվել, գրեմ մի տեղ )))

----------


## John

> ՏՈՒՐ 3
> 
> 15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա x-x
> 16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 2-0
> 16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-0
> 16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2-0
> 17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 1-1
> 17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 1-2


․․․

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ․․․


Չհասկացա, ինքը ֆայմել քեզ է ուղարկել, հաշվում ես, իմը չե՞ս հաշվելու  :Cray:

----------


## John

> Չհասկացա, ինքը ֆայմել քեզ է ուղարկել, հաշվում ես, իմը չե՞ս հաշվելու


Բայց ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ չեմ հաշվելու)))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բացի են մի քանի <խելոքից> որ 3:0 էին ասել։ Ինչպիսի սուկա լավատեսություն


Բողոքելու տեղ չունես։ Գնոզալ 1-1ս ոնց փախավ։ Բացի ինձանից սաղդ Վանգա ծյա արիք յա 2-1 յա 1-0

----------


## Ծյէլեպորտ

էս ինչ պսեվդոբուքմեյքեր թեմա ա ։Ճ 
16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-0
16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2-0
17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 0-1
17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 0-1

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ու վաբշե ես էլ կյանքում ուրիշների կարծիքին չեմ նայելու, ինչքան էլ հեղինակավոր բուքմեյքերները հակառակը փորձեն համոզել։

Ախր սիրտս հուշում էր, որ Լեհաստանը Գերմանիային չի պարտվի, էն էլ՝ տենց աստղաբաշխական հաշիվներով։ Թե ինչի՞ կանխատեսումներս հարմարեցրի «հեղինակավոր» կարծիքներին  :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

ես Տուր 2-ի մասին մոռացել էի  :Bad: 

Հոս էսօր Թուրքիա-Իսպանիա խաղ կա

----------


## Gayl

Իտալիա-Շվեդիա 1-0
Չեխիա-Խորվաթիա 1-0

----------

Vaio (17.06.2016)

----------


## John

> ես Տուր 2-ի մասին մոռացել էի 
> 
> Հոս էսօր Թուրքիա-Իսպանիա խաղ կա


էդ ջան, դրել եմ 4րդ տուրի խաղերը, ուղղակի վերնագիրն էի սխալմամբ Տուր 3 գրել



> *ՏՈՒՐ 4*
> 17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա
> 18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա
> 18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա
> 18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա
> 19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա
> 19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա
> *** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *17․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
> **** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------

Taurus (17.06.2016)

----------


## Vaio

> Դու էն ասա ինչ ստավկա ես դրել?))


Թողում են, որ ասեմ, ամեն անգամ թազա բաներ են մոգոնում:

----------

Gayl (17.06.2016)

----------


## Vaio

Մի հատ աբսուրդ բանա մտքովս անցել:
Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա - 3:2

----------


## insider

> Մի հատ աբսուրդ բանա մտքովս անցել:
> Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա - 3:2


էս առաջնության համար էդ հոկեյի հաշիվ ա Վայո ջան ))

----------

Vaio (17.06.2016), Տրիբուն (17.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Մի հատ աբսուրդ բանա մտքովս անցել:
> Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա - 3:2


Դու էլ ես Չեխիայի հաղթանակին հավատում? Ես դրել եմ որ կհաղթի բայց 2.5 մենշեով դու էլ դիր 2.5 բոլշեով, որ գոնե մեկնումեկս կրի։ճճճ

----------

Vaio (17.06.2016)

----------


## John

Խառն եմ էլի, իմ տարբերքկը դնփմ՝ ձերը գիշերը կդնեմ։
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 1-1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1-2
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-1
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-3


Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

Առաջին անգամ Իսպանիայի կողմից եմ։ Լացացրեք։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.06.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Զգացիք չէ ոնց էշ երկրպագուների պատճառով խորվաթները տեմպից ընկան ու գոլ կերան։ Ինչքան անասուն պտի լինի մարդ որ իրա թիմը կրի ու մի քանի րոպե մնացած տենց բան անի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Զգացիք չէ ոնց էշ երկրպագուների պատճառով խորվաթները տեմպից ընկան ու գոլ կերան։ Ինչքան անասուն պտի լինի մարդ որ իրա թիմը կրի ու մի քանի րոպե մնացած տենց բան անի։


Խորվաթիաս  :Cray:   Արա սիրում եմ էդ թիմին։ Վերջին տուրում գոնե Իսպանիային չկրվեն, Չեխիան անցնելու ձև չունենա։

----------


## John

*Տուր  4*

*Yellow Raven*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 1-1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 0-1
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1-0
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-2 

*Նաիրուհի*
17․06 Իսպանիա 2 - 0 Թուրքիա
18․06 Բելգիա 2 - 1 Իռլանդիա
18․06 Իսլանդիա 1 - 0 Հունգարիա
18․06 Պորտուգալիա 2 - 0 Ավստրիա
19․06 Ռումինիա 2 - 0 Ալբանիա
19․06 Շվեյցարիա 0 - 2 Ֆրանսիա 

*Տրիբուն*
Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 1:0
Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1:1
Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1:1
Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 2:1
Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:2 

* Mr. Annoying*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա՝ 3:0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա՝ 2:1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա՝ 1:2
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա՝ 2:1
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա՝ 1:2
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա՝ 2:1

*Անվերնագիր*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 2-1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 0-1
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 2-0
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-3 

*Ռուֆուս*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 1-0
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1-1
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1-0
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 2-0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-2 

*Tiger29*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2:0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 2:1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1:0
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 2:1
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1:0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:1

*Ներսես_AM*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 1:0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 1:0
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1:0
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1:0
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1:0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0:1 

* insider*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 3-1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 0-1
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 3-0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 

*Yuna*
Իսպանիա 2-0 Թուրքիա
Բելգիա 2-1 Իռլանդիա
Իսլանդիա 2-3 Հունգարիա
Պորտուգալիա 1-0 Ավստրիա
Ռումինիա 2-0 Ալբանիա
Շվեյցարիա 1-1 Ֆրանսիա 

* StrangeLittleGirl*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 2-1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1-1
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 2-2
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-0
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-2 

*Taurus*
Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
*Մյուս խաղերը թեմայում դիր միանգամից * 

-----
*John*
17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 1-1
18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1-2
18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-1
19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-3

----------


## John

3րդ տուրի արդյունքներն ու 5րդ տուրի խաղերը կլինեն վաղը ցերեկը

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Խորվաթիաս   Արա սիրում եմ էդ թիմին։ Վերջին տուրում գոնե Իսպանիային չկրվեն, Չեխիան անցնելու ձև չունենա։


Օֆ-օֆ, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն Խորվաթիայի դեմ գործ է հարուցել։ Մի քանի հայվանի պատճառով կարող է թիմին որակազրկեն ու հեռացնեն մրցաշարից։ Յախք, արա, յախք  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

Բելգիա-Իռլանդիա 3-1
Իսլանդիա-Հունգարիա 1-0
Պորտուգալիա-Ավստրիա Ռոնալդուն լաց է լինելու

----------


## Gayl

Ուրախությունից

----------


## Gayl

Ղզիկ

----------


## Taurus

17․06 Իսպանիա 2 - 0 Թուրքիա
18․06 Բելգիա 3 -0 Իռլանդիա
18․06 Իսլանդիա 1- 0Հունգարիա
18․06 Պորտուգալիա 2- 2Ավստրիա
19․06 Ռումինիա 1-0 Ալբանիա
19․06 Շվեյցարիա 1-2 Ֆրանսիա

----------


## John

*Տուր 3 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝



> *Տուր 3*
> 
> *Ռուֆուս*
> 15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 3-0
> 16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 1-0
> 16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-1
> 16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2-1
> 17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2-0
> 17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 0-1
> ...






Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> 15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 2-0
> 16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 2-1
> 16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 0-2
> 16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 0-0
> 17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 1-0
> 17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 2-2



*Տուր 3-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը*

Taurus *25 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *18 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *18 միավոր*Insider *18 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *17 միավոր*Yuna *16 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *16 միավոր*Tiger29 *15 միավոր*Տրիբուն *15 միավոր* Ռուֆուս *8 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *7 միավոր*Yellow Raven *2 միավոր*
-----
John *11 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *55 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *44 միավոր*Yuna *44 միավոր*Insider *39 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *37 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *36 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *33 միավոր*Taurus *33 միավոր*Տրիբուն *32 միավոր* StrangeLittleGirl *30 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *27 միավոր*Yellow Raven *25 միավոր*
*-----*
John *26 միավոր*

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2016), Տրիբուն (18.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 5*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս		 
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա	 
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա		 
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա	 
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա

*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *20․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախպեր, ինձ ոնց որ քիչ ես հաշվել։ Էս Տուր 3-ը ահագին լավ էր մոտս ստացվել, բայց աչոկ չեմ հավաքել, խի՞։ Մի հատ ստուգի խնդրում եմ, թե չէ կարող ա բողոքարկեմ։

----------


## John

> Ախպեր, ինձ ոնց որ քիչ ես հաշվել։ Էս Տուր 3-ը ահագին լավ էր մոտս ստացվել, բայց աչոկ չեմ հավաքել, խի՞։ Մի հատ ստուգի խնդրում եմ, թե չէ կարող ա բողոքարկեմ։


Տրիբոուն ախպեր, ներող կլնես, հազիվ եմ ծերը-ծերին հասցնում, նայի մի հատ, եթե պակաս ա՝ ասա ավելացնեմ

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբոուն ախպեր, ներող կլնես, հազիվ եմ ծերը-ծերին հասցնում, նայի մի հատ, եթե պակաս ա՝ ասա ավելացնեմ
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Նայել եմ, մի 20 միավոր պակաս ա։ Բայց կարաս 15 ավելացնես, ու ես սուս եմ մնում։

----------


## Tiger29

> Ախպեր, ինձ ոնց որ քիչ ես հաշվել։ Էս Տուր 3-ը ահագին լավ էր մոտս ստացվել, բայց աչոկ չեմ հավաքել, խի՞։ Մի հատ ստուգի խնդրում եմ, թե չէ կարող ա բողոքարկեմ։


Տրիբուն
Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 3:0-------------------2
Անգլիա - Ուելս 2:1-------------------------7
Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0---0
Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 2:0---------------0
Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 2:0---------------------2
Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 1:1------------------4

Ընդհանուր--------------------------------15





> Իրական արդյունքներ՝
> 15․06 Ֆրանսիա - Ալբանիա 2-0
> 16․06 Անգլիա - Ուելս 2-1
> 16․06 Ուկրաինա - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 0-2
> 16․06 Գերմանիա - Լեհաստան 0-0
> 17․06 Իտալիա - Շվեդիա 1-0
> 17․06 Չեխիա - Խորվաթիա 2-2
> 
> 
> ...


John, հաշվարկների առումով կարող եմ օգնել, երբ հարմարվի:

----------

John (18.06.2016)

----------


## John

> John, հաշվարկների առումով կարող եմ օգնել, երբ հարմարվի:


Հլը որ հասցնում եմ Tiger ախպեր, հենց նեղը ընկա՝ կասեմ, մերսի շատ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> John, հաշվարկների առումով կարող եմ օգնել, երբ հարմարվի:


Քեզ ի՞նչ կա, առաջին տեղով գնում ես, կարաս չբողոքես։

----------


## Gayl

> Պորտուգալիա-Ավստրիա Ռոնալդուն լաց է լինելու


Ինչպես միշտ ու սա մի քանի անգամ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է ճանաչվել :LOL:

----------


## Womble

Շատ ու՞շ է մասնակցեմ:
19.06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-0
19.06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-2

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչպես միշտ ու սա մի քանի անգամ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է ճանաչվել


Բազմաթիվ խաբքերի է տիրապետում Ռոնալդուն ...

----------


## John

> Շատ ու՞շ է մասնակցեմ:
> 19.06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-0
> 19.06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-2


Հաղթելու շանսերն իհարկե զրոյին մոտ են, բայց մասնակցել կարելի է  :Wink:

----------


## John

Taurus-ը Tapatalk-ով էր փորձել ուղարկել իր տարբերակը, պատահմամբ ինքն իրեն էր ուղարկել, հաջորդ օրը միայն տեղադրեց թեմայում իր տարբերակը։ Սքրինշոթն ուղարկել է ինձ, եթե կան թերահավատներ տարածքում՝ ձեն հանեք՝ ուղարկեմ դուք էլ տեսնեք  :Wink: 




> 17․06 Իսպանիա 2 - 0 Թուրքիա
> 18․06 Բելգիա 3 -0 Իռլանդիա
> 18․06 Իսլանդիա 1- 0Հունգարիա
> 18․06 Պորտուգալիա 2- 2Ավստրիա
> 19․06 Ռումինիա 1-0 Ալբանիա
> 19․06 Շվեյցարիա 1-2 Ֆրանսիա

----------

Անվերնագիր (20.06.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 4 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝



> *Տուր  4*
> 
> *Yellow Raven*
> 17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 2-0
> 18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 1-1
> 18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 0-1
> 18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 1-0
> 19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 1-0
> 19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 1-2 
> ...







Իրական արդյունքներ՝




> 17․06 Իսպանիա - Թուրքիա 3-0
> 18․06 Բելգիա - Իռլանդիա 3-0
> 18․06 Իսլանդիա - Հունգարիա 1-1
> 18․06 Պորտուգալիա - Ավստրիա 0-0
> 19․06 Ռումինիա - Ալբանիա 0-1
> 19․06 Շվեյցարիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-0


*Տուր 4-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը*

Տրիբուն *15 միավոր* StrangeLittleGirl *15 միավոր*Taurus *13 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *13 միավոր*Insider *12 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *11 միավոր*Tiger29 *8 միավոր*Yuna *8 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *4 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *4 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *4 միավոր*Yellow Raven *2 միավոր*Womble *0 միավոր*
*-----*
John *6 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *63 միավոր*Yuna *52 միավոր*Insider *51 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *49 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *48 միավոր*Տրիբուն *47 միավոր* Taurus *46 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *45 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *41 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *38 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *37 միավոր*Yellow Raven *27 միավոր*Womble *0 միավոր*
*-----*
John *32 միավոր*

Հիշեցնեմ, որ՝



> *ՏՈՒՐ 5*
> 20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս		 
> 20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա	 
> 21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա		 
> 21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 
> 21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա	 
> 21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա
> 
> *** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *20․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
> **** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Gayl

> Բազմաթիվ խաբքերի է տիրապետում Ռոնալդուն ...


Տրիբուն արժի ինձ ծանոթացնել Ռոնալդուի հետ? Երեվի իր ա մասին լավ եմ պատկերացնում գիտեմ ինչ որակներ ունի ու եթե դու մի բառով նկարագրեցիր ապա ես կարող եմ մի քանի նախադասություն գրել նրա մասին ու էնպիսի որակներ շեշտել որտեղ ինքը անմրցելի ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն արժի ինձ ծանոթացնել Ռոնալդուի հետ? Երեվի իր ա մասին լավ եմ պատկերացնում գիտեմ ինչ որակներ ունի ու եթե դու մի բառով նկարագրեցիր ապա ես կարող եմ մի քանի նախադասություն գրել նրա մասին ու էնպիսի որակներ շեշտել որտեղ ինքը անմրցելի ա։


Բազմաթիվ ՀՆԱՐԱՄԻՏ խաբքերի է տիրապետում Ռոնալդուն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Յա, էս չորրորդ տուրում լավ էլ թվեր եմ կրակել  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յա, էս չորրորդ տուրում լավ էլ թվեր եմ կրակել


Ասում ես? Ես ու դու ընթացքում ենք բացվում։

----------


## Taurus

ՏՈՒՐ 5

20.06 Ռուսաստան 1-2 Ուելս	
20.06 Սլովակիա 1-2 Անգլիա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում ես? Ես ու դու ընթացքում ենք բացվում։


Հա էլի  :Jpit:  Սաղ հեչ, ոչ մի խաղ սկի չեմ էլ նայել:

----------


## Womble

> Հաղթելու շանսերն իհարկե զրոյին մոտ են, բայց մասնակցել կարելի է


Շնորհակալ եմ:  Դե՜ռ կարող եմ հաղթել:
Այսորվա կանխատեսումները:
20.06 Ռուսաստան 1-2 Ուելս	
20.06 Սլովակիա 0-1 Անգլիա

----------


## Gayl

> Բազմաթիվ ՀՆԱՐԱՄԻՏ խաբքերի է տիրապետում Ռոնալդուն։


Նկատի ունես դրիբլինգ, թե սիմուլացիա?

----------


## John

20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս  1-0
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1-1
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-2
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-2



Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

John ախպեր, 5-րդ տուրի կանխատեսումները չես դրել ստեղ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> John ախպեր, 5-րդ տուրի կանխատեսումները չես դրել ստեղ։


Ջոնը խմուկ-քնուկ մեր դիվանին  :LOL:  զարթնի կդնի

----------


## John

Տուր 5

*Tiger29*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 0:2
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 0:1
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0:3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1:2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 2:1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1:1 

*Տրիբուն*
Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 1:2
Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1:2
Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0:3
Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0:2
Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1:1
Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 2:0 

*Mr. Annoying*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս` 0:2
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա` 1:3
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա` 1:3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան` 0:2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա` 1:1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա` 1:0 

*Yellow Raven*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 2-0
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1-1
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1-1
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-1 

*Ռուֆուս*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 1-1
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1-2
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-2
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-0 

*Անվերնագիր*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելs 1-2
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 0-2
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-2
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 2-0 

* StrangeLittleGirl*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 0:1
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 0:2
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0:3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0:0
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 0:1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 2:1 

*Yuna*
Ռուսաստան 1-1 Ուելս
Սլովակիա 0-1 Անգլիա
Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 0-2 Գերմանիա
Ուկրաինա 1-1 Լեհաստան
Խորվաթիա 0-1 Իսպանիա
Չեխիա 1-1 Թուրքիա 

*Insider*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 2-2
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1-2
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 1-3
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-2
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 2-0 

*Ներսես_AM*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 1։2
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1։2
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0։2
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0։1
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1։1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1։0 

*Նաիրուհի*
Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 1-1
Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1-2
Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-2
Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0-1
Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-1
Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-1 

*Taurus*
20.06 Ռուսաստան 1-2 Ուելս
20.06 Սլովակիա 1-2 Անգլիա 

* Womble*
20.06 Ռուսաստան 1-2 Ուելս
20.06 Սլովակիա 0-1 Անգլիա 

-----

*John*
20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 1-0
20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 1-1
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-2
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-1
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-2

----------


## Womble

Այսորվա իմ կանխատեսումները:
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 1-1
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 0-2
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-1

----------


## Taurus

Տուր 5
21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-1
21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1-2
21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 0-0
21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1-2

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հոս, վաղվա խաղերն էլ դիր պրծնենք էս խմբային փուլից ու համ էլ ժամանակ լինի մինչև վաղը։

----------

John (21.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 6*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա	 
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա	 
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա	 
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա

*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *22․06․2016, ժամը՝ 18։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Տուր 5
> *Նաիրուհի*
> Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 1-1
> Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 1-1


Էս երկու խաղերում սխալ գուշակելուս համար ավելի եմ ուրախացել, քան եթե տենց արդյունք լիներ։

----------

John (22.06.2016), Տրիբուն (22.06.2016)

----------


## insider

Էս տուրում էս ինչ կրվել կրվանք )


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Taurus

22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 0:2	
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:1	
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:1	
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:3

----------


## Womble

Այսորվա խաղերի կանխատեսումներս:
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 1-0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 0-2

----------


## John

> 22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 0:2	
> 22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:1	
> 22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:1	
> 22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:3





> Այսորվա խաղերի կանխատեսումներս:
> 22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1
> 22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
> 22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 1-0
> 22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 0-2


Ի՞նչ կարիք կար թեմայում դնել տարբերակները, երբ նամակով ուղարկելու վերջնաժամկետը չի լրացել դեռ։

----------


## John

*Տուր 5 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝




> Տուր 5
> 
> *Tiger29*
> 20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 0:2
> 20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 0:1
> 21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0:3
> 21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 1:2
> 21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 2:1
> 21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 1:1
> ...



Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> 20.06 Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 0-3
> 20.06 Սլովակիա - Անգլիա 0-0
> 21.06 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Գերմանիա 0-1
> 21.06 Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան 0-1
> 21.06 Խորվաթիա - Իսպանիա 2-1
> 21.06 Չեխիա - Թուրքիա 0-2



*Տուր 5-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը*

Taurus *15 միավոր*Tiger29 *15 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *11 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *9 միավոր*Տրիբուն *6 միավոր* Mr. Annoying *6 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *6 միավոր*Yellow Raven *6 միավոր*Womble *6 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *4 միավոր*Insider *4 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *4 միավոր*Yuna *2 միավոր*
*-----*
John *12 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *78 միավոր*Taurus *61 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *57 միավոր*Insider *55 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *55 միավոր*Yuna *54 միավոր*Տրիբուն *53 միավոր* Ներսես_AM *52 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *49 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *43 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *42 միավոր*Yellow Raven *33 միավոր*Womble *6 միավոր*
*-----*
John *44 միավոր*

Հիշեցնեմ, որ`



> *ՏՈՒՐ 6*
> 22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա	 
> 22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա	 
> 22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա	 
> 22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա
> 
> *** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *22․06․2016, ժամը՝ 18։30*։
> **** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 0:1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:0
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:2

----------


## John

*Տուր 6*

*StrangeLittleGirl*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 1:1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 0:1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:2 

*Ռուֆուս*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 10-0 (թող սատկի՜)
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2-0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1-2 

*Tiger29*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 1:2
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 1:0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:2 

*Տրիբուն*
Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 0:1
Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:0
Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:1 

* Mr. Annoying*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա՝ 0:1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա՝ 1:1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա՝ 2:0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա՝ 1:1 

*Yuna*
Հունգարիա 0-1 Պորտուգալիա
Իսլանդիա 1-2 Ավստրիա
Իտալիա 0-1 Իռլանդիա
Շվեդիա 1-2 Բելգիա

*Insider*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1-0
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2-0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1-2 

*Womble*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1-1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 1-0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 0-2 

*Taurus*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 0:2
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:1
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:1
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:3

*Ներսես_AM*
22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 0:1
22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 1:0
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:2
-----

*John*
22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:2
22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 3:4

----------


## Womble

Կեցցե՛ Իռլանդիա:

----------


## John

*Տուր 6 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝



> *Տուր 6*
> 
> *StrangeLittleGirl*
> 22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 1:1
> 22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 0:1
> 22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
> 22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 1:2
> 
> *Ռուֆուս*
> ...


Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> 22.06 Հունգարիա - Պորտուգալիա 3-3
> 22.06 Իսլանդիա - Ավստրիա 2-1
> 22.06 Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա 0-1
> 22.06 Շվեդիա - Բելգիա 0-1



*Տուր 6-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը*

Yuna *11 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *8 միավոր*Insider *8 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *8 միավոր*Womble *6 միավոր*Տրիբուն *4 միավոր* Ռուֆուս *4 միավոր*Tiger29 *4 միավոր*Taurus *2 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *0 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *չի մասնակցել*Անվերնագիր * չի մասնակցել*Yellow Raven * չի մասնակցել*

*-----*
John *4 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *82 միավոր*Yuna *65 միավոր*Insider *63 միավոր*Taurus *63 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *60 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *57 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *57 միավոր*Տրիբուն *57 միավոր* Mr. Annoying *55 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *43 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *46 միավոր*Yellow Raven *33 միավոր*Womble *12 միավոր*
*-----*
John *48 միավոր*

----------


## John

*Տուր 7*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա

Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ 25.06.2016թ. ժամը *15:30*
Նշված ժամկետից ուշ տարբերակներ ուղարկել պետք չէ, ուղղակի տեղադրեք ձեր տարբերակները թեմայում, և, հաշվի կառնվեն միայն տեղադրման պահին դեռ չսկսված խաղերի արդյունքները:

*ՈՒշադրություն*  Փոքրիկ ավելացում, կախված Փլեյ-Օֆֆ փուլի հետ՝

1. Տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս գրում ենք *միայն* հիմնական ժամանակի հաշիվը:

2. Ոչ-ոքի արդյունքի դեպքում պետք է նշել նաև, թե ձեր կարծիքով *որ թիմը կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ*: Հաջորդ փուլ անցնող թիմին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա լրացուցիչ *2 միավոր*

*Տարբերակի օրինակ*՝ 



> 1. Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա 2-1
> 2. Կիպրոս - Դանիա 2-2 Հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Դանիան



Եթե Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 1-1 հաշվով, իսկ լրացուցիչ 30 րոպեի ընթացքում Հայաստանի հավաքական գոլ խփի և հաղթի 2-1 հաշվով, *մասնակիցը միավոր չի ստանա*
Եթե Կիպրոս - Դանիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 2-2 հաշվով և հաջորդ փուլ անցնի Դանիան, *մասնակիցը կստանա 7+2 = 9 միավոր*
Եթե Կիպրոս - Դանիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 1-1 հաշվով և հաջորդ փուլ անցնի Դանիան, *մասնակիցը կստանա 4+2 = 6 միավոր*
Եթե Կիպրոս - Դանիա հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվի 0-3 հաշվով, չնայած որ Դանիան անցնում է հաջորդ փուլ, *մասնակիցը միավոր չի ստանա*

----------

insider (23.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (24.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երեք, իրանց ուժեղի տեղ դրած, բայց չմոյագույն թիմերը չանցան հաջորդ փուլ - Ռուսաստան, Ուկրաինա, Թուրքիա։ Էս առակ էն բանի մասին, որ ինչքան երկրում սաղի գլուխը լցնում ես ազգայնական հիմարություններով, էնքան կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտները, այդ թվում սպորտը, դեգրադացվում են։

----------

John (24.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (24.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2016)

----------


## Taurus

25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0:1
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 1:1 Խորվաթիան կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ

----------


## Womble

25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0-1
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-1
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-0

----------


## John

Մյուսների տարբերակները 17:30ի կողմ կդնեմ
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1-2
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1 Խորվաթիա
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2-0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 1-0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 2-3
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 1-1 Իտալիա
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 2-1

----------


## insider

Ջոն ջան էս մեկը դնեմ, քանի խաղը չի սկսվել, մնացածը քիչ ուշ 
Շվեյցարիա-Լեհաստան 0-2


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------

John (25.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 7*

*Տրիբուն*
Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1:1 կանցնի Լեհաստանը
Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:1
Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2:0
Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 3:0
Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 1:2
Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 2:0
Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 2:1 

* StrangeLittleGirl*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1:0
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1:1 (հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Ուելսը)
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2:0
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2:1
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 1:0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 0:3
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 0:0 (հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Իտալիան)
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 2:2 (հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Իսլանդիան, որտև տենց եմ ուզում) 

*Mr. Annoying*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան` 0:2
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա`1:1, հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Ուելսը,
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա՝ 1:0
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա՝ 2:0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա՝ 2:0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա՝ 0:2
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա՝ 0:0, հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի Իտալիան
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա՝ 2:1 

*Tiger29*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0:1
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2:2 Պորտուգալիա
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 3:1
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 2:0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 1:1 Հունգարիա
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 2:1
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 3:0 

*Անվերնագիր*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0-2
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 4-0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-1
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 3-0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 1-0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 2-0
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 1-2
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 3-0 

*Yuna*
Շվեյցարիա 0-1Լեհաստան
Ուելս 2-1 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա
Խորվաթիա 2-1 Պորտուգալիա
Ֆրանսիա 1-0 Իռլանդիա
Գերմանիա 0-0 Սլովակիա Հաջորդ փուլ անցնում է Գերմանիան
Հունգարիա 0-2 Բելգիա
Իտալիա 1-1 Իսպանիա Հաջորդ փուլ անցնում է Իսպանիան
Անգլիա 2-0 Իսլանդիա 

*Ներսես_AM*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0-2
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1 Խորվաթիան կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 1-0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 2-0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 0-1
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 0-1
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0 

*Ռուֆուս*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1-1 Դուրս ա գալիս Շվեյցարիան
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-1
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 3-1
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 2-0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 1-2
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 1-1 Դուրս է գալիս Իսպանիան
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 2-1 

*Taurus*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0:1
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 1:1 Խորվաթիան կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ

*Womble*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0-1
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-1
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-0 

*Insider*
Շվեյցարիա-Լեհաստան 0-2

*-----*
*John*
25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1-2
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1 Խորվաթիա
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2-0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 1-0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 2-3
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 1-1 Իտալիա
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 2-1

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 0-1
Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2-0
Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2-1 (ամեն դեպքում Խորվաթիան կանցնի)
Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 3-1
Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 2-0
Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 1-2
Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 1-2 
Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 1-0 (Բայց դե Իսլանդիան թող անցնի, ես էլ միավոր չունենամ)

----------


## insider

Առաջին խաղը արդեն տեղադրել էի՝ 25․06 Շվեյցարիա-Լեհաստան 0-2
25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-0
25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 1-1 Հաջորդ փուլ՝ Խորվաթիա
26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2-0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 2-1
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 0-0 Հաջորդ փուլ՝ Բելգիա
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 1-1 Հաջորդ փուլ՝ Իսպանիա
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 1-0

----------


## Taurus

26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2-0
26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 1-0
26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 1-2

----------


## Taurus

27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 0-0 Հաջորդ փուլ՝ Իսպանիա
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 1-1 Հաջորդ փուլ՝ Իսլանդիա

----------


## Womble

Ես մոռացա երեկվա կանխատեսումները:  :-(  Եկեղեցում եմ եղել: Հիմա կարելի չէ հաղթեմ:
Այսօրվա կանխատեսումներն են
27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 0-1
27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 3-0

----------


## Taurus

էսօր Վիկինգները պիտի սյուրպրիզ անեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ինչ բռնել եմ բռնում էս 1/8-ի հաշիվները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էսօր Վիկինգները պիտի սյուրպրիզ անեն


Աչքիս մենակ ես ու դու Իսլանդիային չենք թերագնահատել  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (28.06.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 7 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝



> *ՏՈՒՐ 7*
> 
> *Տրիբուն*
> Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1:1 կանցնի Լեհաստանը
> Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 2:1
> Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 2:0
> Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2:0
> Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 3:0
> Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 1:2
> ...



Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> 25.06 Շվեյցարիա - Լեհաստան 1-1 (Լեհաստան)
> 25․06 Ուելս - Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1-0
> 25․06 Խորվաթիա - Պորտուգալիա 0-0 Պորտուգալիա
> 26․06 Ֆրանսիա - Իռլանդիա 2-1
> 26․06 Գերմանիա - Սլովակիա 3-0
> 26․06 Հունգարիա - Բելգիա 0-4
> 27․06 Իտալիա - Իսպանիա 2-0
> 27․06 Անգլիա - Իսլանդիա 1-2



*Տուր 7-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

Տրիբուն *31 միավոր*  (էն սաղ «քիչ հաշվածների» տեղը  :LOL:  )Ներսես_AM *19 միավոր*Insider *15 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *15 միավոր*Tiger29 *14 միավոր*Taurus *12 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *11 միավոր*Yuna *10 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *8 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *6 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *6 միավոր*Womble *4 միավոր*Yellow Raven * չի մասնակցել*

*-----*
John *12 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *96 միավոր*Տրիբուն *88 միավոր* Ներսես_AM *79 միավոր*Insider *78միավոր*Taurus *75 միավոր*Yuna *75 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *68 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *63 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *61 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *61 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *49 միավոր*Yellow Raven *33 միավոր*Womble *16 միավոր*
*-----*
John *60 միավոր*

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2016), Տրիբուն (28.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուուուուֆֆֆ .....

----------

John (28.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 8*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա

*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *30․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՏՈՒՐ 8*
> 30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա
> 01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա
> 02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա
> 03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա
> 
> *** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *30․06․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
> **** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։


Էս Գերմանիա Իտալիան համա զոռա, հաաաա․․․ դժվար ա ասել, թե ինչ կլինի։ Ամեն դեպքում, Գերմանիա ֆոռեվա ․․․․

----------

John (28.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Էս Գերմանիա Իտալիան համա զոռա, հաաաա․․․ դժվար ա ասել, թե ինչ կլինի։ Ամեն դեպքում, Գերմանիա ֆոռեվա ․․․․


Իտալիան հաճելիորեն զարմացնում է։ Կարծում եմ՝ ի վիճակի են գերմանացիներին հաղթել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իտալիան հաճելիորեն զարմացնում է։ Կարծում եմ՝ ի վիճակի են գերմանացիներին հաղթել։


Իտալիան միշտ էլ ստաբիլ թիմ ա եղել, առանց ձևերի ու թիթիզությունների ․․․․ Բայց Գերմանիային հաղթելն էլ միշտ հերոսությանը հավասար գործ ա էլի։ Ամեն դեպքում, սրանցից մեկն ա իտոգում չեմպիոն դառնալու։ Որն էլ դուրս եկավ, հաջորդ փուլում Ֆրանսիայի ջարդը կտա։

----------


## Taurus

ՏՈՒՐ 8

30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 2:0
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1:2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 0:0, Գերմանիա 
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2:1

----------


## Womble

30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 1-1
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 2-2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0

----------


## Tiger29

> 30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 1-1
> 01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 2-2
> 02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1
> 03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0


Womble, գրի նաև, թե ոչ-ոքիի դեպքում, որ թիմերը կանցնեն հաջորդ փուլ:

----------

John (30.06.2016)

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 8*

*StrangeLittleGirl*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 0:2
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա - 0:3
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա - 1:0
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա - 1:1 (Ֆրանսիա)

*Tiger29*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 2:1
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1:1 --- Ուելս
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1:3
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 1:0 

*Տրիբուն*
Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 1:0
Ուելս - Բելգիա 1:2
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1:0
Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2:0

*Ռուֆուս*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 2-1
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1-3
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1 կանցնի Իտալիան
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-2 կանցնի Իսլանդիան 

* Rammstein*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 0-2
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 2-1
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 3-1
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 1-1 (Իսլանդիան կհաղթի) 

* Mr. Annoying*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա՝ 1:1, հաջորդ տուր կսայթաքի Պորտուգալիան
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա՝ 1:2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա՝ 2:1
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա՝ 2:0 

*Անվերնագիր*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 1-0
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1-2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 0-1
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0 

*Yuna*
Լեհաստան 2-1 Պորտուգալիա
Ուելս 0-0 Բելգիա Բելգիան անցնում է հաջորդ փուլ
Գերմանիա 1-1 Իտալիա Իտալիան անցնում է հաջորդ փուլ
Ֆրանսիա 2-1 Իսլանդիա 

*Ներսես_AM*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 2-0
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 0-2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 0-1
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 1-0 

*Taurus*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 2:0
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1:2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 0:0, Գերմանիա
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2:1 

*Womble*
30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 1-1
01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 2-2
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-0 

*-----*
*John*
Լեհաստան-Պորտուգալիա 1-0
Ուելս-Բելգիա 1-1 Բելգիա
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-2
Ֆրանսիա-Իսլանդիա 0-0 Ֆրանսիա

----------


## insider

Հազար ներողություն, երեկ չհացրեցի տեղադրեմ։ Ջոն ջան ութերորդ տուրի մնացած խաղերը խնդրում եմ ընդունես։

ՏՈՒՐ 8

01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1:3
02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1:1, Գերմանիա 
03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-1

----------

John (01.07.2016)

----------


## John

> Հազար ներողություն, երեկ չհացրեցի տեղադրեմ։ Ջոն ջան ութերորդ տուրի մնացած խաղերը խնդրում եմ ընդունես։
> 
> ՏՈՒՐ 8
> 
> 01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա 1:3
> 02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1:1, Գերմանիա 
> 03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա 2-1


ոչ մի խնդիր Ինսայդեր ախպեր՝ հաշվի ընդունած)

----------


## John

*Տուր 8 - արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝



> *ՏՈՒՐ 8*
> 
> *StrangeLittleGirl*
> 30․06 Լեհաստան - Պորտուգալիա 0:2
> 01․07 Ուելս - Բելգիա - 0:3
> 02․07 Գերմանիա - Իտալիա - 1:0
> 03․07 Ֆրանսիա - Իսլանդիա - 1:1 (Ֆրանսիա)
> 
> *Tiger29*
> ...



Իրական արդյունքներ՝




> Լեհաստան-Պորտուգալիա 1-1 Պորտուգալիա
> Ուելս-Բելգիա 3-1
> Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1 Գերմանիա
> Ֆրանսիա-Իսլանդիա 5-2


*Տուր 8-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

Womble *13 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *11 միավոր*Insider *11 միավոր*Taurus *8 միավոր*Yuna *7 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *4 միավոր*Tiger29 *2 միավոր*Rammstein *2 միավոր*Տրիբուն *2 միավոր* Ներսես_AM *2 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *2 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *0 միավոր*Նաիրուհի * չի մասնակցել*Yellow Raven * չի մասնակցել*


*-----*
John *0 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *98 միավոր*Տրիբուն *90 միավոր* Insider *89միավոր*Taurus *83 միավոր*Yuna *82 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *81 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *72 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *68 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *65 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *63 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *51 միավոր*Yellow Raven *33 միավոր*Womble *29 միավոր*Rammstein *2 միավոր*
*-----*
John *60 միավոր*

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 9*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա

*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *06․07․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Rammstein

*John*, ես ինչ-որ բան ոնց որ լավ չեմ հասկացել ստեղի կանոններից: Հիմա եթե ես 3 հաղթողի ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, ամեն խաղից 2 միավոր չպիտի ունենայի՞, այսինքն` 6:  :Blush:  Կամ, օրինակ` Բյուրը, որ էլի 3 հաղթանակ գուշակել ա, առանց հաշիվները գուշակելու, էլի 6 չպիտի ունենա՞ր: Կամ դու, որ Ֆրանսիայի հաղթանակը գուշակել ես, 2 չպիտի ունենայի՞ր:

Հ.Գ. Ընդհանուր աղյուսակի մեջ կարելի ա անունների կողքը ավելացնել, թե ով քանի տուրի ա մասնակցել, որ վիզուալ խայտառակ եղած չերեւամ:  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> *John*, ես ինչ-որ բան ոնց որ լավ չեմ հասկացել ստեղի կանոններից: Հիմա եթե ես 3 հաղթողի ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, ամեն խաղից 2 միավոր չպիտի ունենայի՞, այսինքն` 6:  Կամ, օրինակ` Բյուրը, որ էլի 3 հաղթանակ գուշակել ա, առանց հաշիվները գուշակելու, էլի 6 չպիտի ունենա՞ր: Կամ դու, որ Ֆրանսիայի հաղթանակը գուշակել ես, 2 չպիտի ունենայի՞ր:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ընդհանուր աղյուսակի մեջ կարելի ա անունների կողքը ավելացնել, թե ով քանի տուրի ա մասնակցել, որ վիզուալ խայտառակ եղած չերեւամ:


Գուցե ե՞ս եմ թերի ներկայացրել կանոնները, մի հատ վերանայի  խնդրում եմ, եթե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի հարց մնա՝ ասա։ Մասնավորապես՝



> 2. Ոչ-ոքի արդյունքի դեպքում պետք է նշել նաև, թե ձեր կարծիքով որ թիմը կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ: Հաջորդ փուլ անցնող թիմին գուշակելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կստանա լրացուցիչ 2 միավոր


Եթե ոչ-ոքի է նշել մասնակիցը, ու, որ Ա թիմը կանցնի, իսկ Ա թիմը հաղթել է 5-0 ու անցել է՝ լրացուցիչ 2 միավորի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, քանզի մասնակիցը 0-0 էր գուշակել, իսկ խաղն ավարտվել է 5-0  :Smile: 

 :LOL:   ալարում եմ դնեմ էդքան հաշվեմ )))

----------


## Rammstein

> Գուցե ե՞ս եմ թերի ներկայացրել կանոնները, մի հատ վերանայի  խնդրում եմ, եթե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի հարց մնա՝ ասա։ Մասնավորապես՝
> 
> Եթե ոչ-ոքի է նշել մասնակիցը, ու, որ Ա թիմը կանցնի, իսկ Ա թիմը հաղթել է 5-0 ու անցել է՝ լրացուցիչ 2 միավորի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, քանզի մասնակիցը 0-0 էր գուշակել, իսկ խաղն ավարտվել է 5-0 
> 
>   ալարում եմ դնեմ էդքան հաշվեմ )))


Չէի տեսել էդ, մենակ առաջին գրառման մեջ էի կանոնները նայել: :Beee: 
Արդար չի:
 :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Չէի տեսել էդ, մենակ առաջին գրառման մեջ էի կանոնները նայել:
> Արդար չի:


 :Smile:  կարող էր ավելի վատ լինել  :LOL:

----------


## Tiger29

> Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ
> 
> *Tiger29 98 միավոր*
> Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ` Անգլիա-Իտալիա
> Չեմպիոն` Անգլիա
> Գլխավոր ռմբարկու` Ջեյմի Վարդի
> 
> *Տրիբուն 90 միավոր*
> Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա
> ...




Էս պահին Տրիբունի շանսերն են ամենամեծը:
Արդեն առաջին տեղում ա, էս պահին, որովհետև 10 միավոր ունի գրպանում)

----------

John (05.07.2016), Տրիբուն (05.07.2016)

----------


## Womble

06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1-1
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2

----------


## Ծյէլեպորտ

06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1-0
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-1

----------


## John

> 06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1-1
> 07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2


1․ մինչև նշված վերջնաժամկետը տարբերակն ուղարկել անձնական նամակով
2․ ոչ-ոքի կանխատեսելու դեպքում *նշել* թե որ թիմը ձեր կարծիքով կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ
միայն ներկա ստանալու համա՞ր եք մասնակցում չեմ հասկանում

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 9*
*Տրիբուն*
Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 0:2
Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2:1 

*Mr. Annoying*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս` 1:1, հետո Ուելսը փյունիկ կանի Պորտուգալիային
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա՝ 2:1

* StrangeLittleGirl*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1:1
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2:0 

*Tiger29*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1:2
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2:3 

*Taurus*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 2:2, Ուելս
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:0 

*Yuna*
Պորտուգալիա 1-0 Ուելս
Ֆրանսիա 2-1 Գերմանիա 

*Rammstein*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 0-2
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 (Գերմանիա)

*Անվերնագիր*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 0-1
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-3 

*Ռուֆուս*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1-2
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 եզրափակիչ կանցնի Ֆրանսիան 

*Insider*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 2-3
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 /Ֆրանսիա/

*Womble*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1-1
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 

*Ծյէլեպորտ*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 1-0
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-1
*-----*
*John*
06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 2-1
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2 Ֆրանսիա

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս՝ 2:1 (ոչ-ոքիի դեպքում էլ Պորտուգալիան կանցնի)
Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա՝ 1:1 (Ֆրանսիա)

----------


## Womble

> ոչ-ոքի կանխատեսելու դեպքում *նշել* թե որ թիմը ձեր կարծիքով կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ


Կներեք:
07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2, Գերմանիա անցնել հաջորդ փուլ:

----------


## Womble

Եթե ​​երեք միլիոն բնակչություն ունեցող Ուելս կարող է հասնել միջազգային ֆուտբոլային մրցույթի կիսաեզրափակիչ, ապա նույնպես կարող է Հայաստան:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Եթե ​​երեք միլիոն բնակչություն ունեցող Ուելս կարող է հասնել միջազգային ֆուտբոլային մրցույթի կիսաեզրափակիչ, ապա նույնպես կարող է Հայաստան:


Զաթո Հնդկաստանն էլ կարա միանգամից պոլուֆինալից սկսի ելույթները  :Jpit:

----------

insider (07.07.2016), Tiger29 (07.07.2016), Աթեիստ (09.07.2016), Տրիբուն (08.07.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գերմանիա–Ֆրանսիա 0-1

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս պահին Տրիբունի շանսերն են ամենամեծը:
> Արդեն առաջին տեղում ա, էս պահին, որովհետև 10 միավոր ունի գրպանում)


40 միավոր ունեմ ․․ Գրիզմանին ոչ մեկը էլ չի հասնի։ 

Բայց 40 մինիմում ունի նաև Ներսեսը, գումարած շատ հավանական 25:

Շատ հավանական 35 ունի Insider ախպերը։

----------

insider (09.07.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 9 արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝



> *ՏՈՒՐ 9*
> *Տրիբուն*
> Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 0:2
> Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2:1 
> 
> *Mr. Annoying*
> 06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս` 1:1, հետո Ուելսը փյունիկ կանի Պորտուգալիային
> 07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա՝ 2:1
> 
> ...





Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> 06․07 Պորտուգալիա - Ուելս 2-0
> 07․07 Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-2



*Տուր 9-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

Yuna *4 միավոր*Ծյէլեպորտ *2 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *2 միավորլ*Tiger29 *2 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *2 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *2 միավոր*Womble *0 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *0 միավոր*Insider *0 միավոր*Taurus *0 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *0 միավոր*Rammstein *0 միավոր*Տրիբուն *0 միավոր* StrangeLittleGirl *0 միավոր*Yellow Raven * չի մասնակցել*




*-----*
John *2 միավոր*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *100 միավոր*Տրիբուն *90 միավոր* Insider *89միավոր*Yuna *86 միավոր*Taurus *83 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *83 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *72 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *68 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *65 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *65 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *53 միավոր*Yellow Raven *33 միավոր*Womble *29 միավոր*Rammstein *2 միավոր*Ծյէլեպորտ *2 միավոր*
*-----*
John *62 միավոր*

----------


## John

*Տուր 10*
10․07 ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ — ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ
*** Տարբերակների ուղարկման վերջնաժամկետը՝ *10․07․2016, ժամը՝ 21։30*։
**** Խնդրում եմ տարբերակներն ուղարկելիս վերնագրում նշել *«Տուր N»* (N` տուրի հերթական համարը)։

----------


## Tiger29

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

*Tiger29 100 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ` Անգլիա-Իտալիա
Չեմպիոն` Անգլիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու` Ջեյմի Վարդի

*Տրիբուն 90 միավոր  + 10 միավոր = 100 միավոր   (+30 միավոր)*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա
Չեմպիոն Գերմանիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու Անտուան Գրիզման (Ֆրանսիա) 

*Insider 89միավոր + 10 միավոր = 99 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ՝ ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ-ԱՆԳԼԻԱ
Չեմպիոն՝ ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ,
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Մյուլլեր

*Yuna 86 միավոր + 10 միավոր = 96 միավոր (+25 միավոր)*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Ֆրանսիա- Անգլիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ անկասկած Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու

*Taurus 83 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա, Գերմանիա,
չեմպիոն - Գերմանիա ,
գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թոմաս Մյուլլեր։ 

*Ներսես_AM 83 միավոր 10 միավոր = 93 միավոր   (25 միավոր+30 միավոր)*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ` Ֆրանսիա - Գերմանիա
Չեմպիոն - Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Ա․Գրիզման

*Mr. Annoying 72 միավոր  + 10 միավոր = 82 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ՝ Անգլիա - Ֆրանսիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Անգլիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Ջեյմի Վարդի:

*StrangeLittleGirl 68 միավոր  + 10 միավոր = 78 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Ֆրանսիա - Բելգիա
չեմպիոն - Գերմանիա (ղժժալ չկա, շանսերս եմ մեծացնում )
գլխավոր ռմբարկու։ Թոմաս Մյուլլեր

*Ռուֆուս 65 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա, Բելգիա
Չեմպիոն - Բելգիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թոմաս Մյուլլեր (Գերմանիա)

*Նաիրուհի 65 միավոր (+25 միավոր)*
Եզրափակչում՝ Գերմանիա – Բելգիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Ֆրանսիա (ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե սխալվեմ )
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Մյուլլեր

*Անվերնագիր 53 միավոր*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ՝ Անգլիա-Գերմանիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Անգլիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Ջեյմի Վարդի

*Yellow Raven 33 միավոր + 10 միավոր = 43 միավոր (+25 միավոր)*
Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա - Ֆրանսիա
Չեմպիոն - Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թ․ Մյուլլեր

*Womble 29 միավոր*

*Rammstein 2 միավոր*

*Ծյէլեպորտ 2 միավոր*

-----
*John 62 միավոր + 10 միավոր = 72 միավոր (+25 միավոր)*

Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Ֆրանսիա- Գերմանիա
Չեմպիոն՝ Ֆրանսիա
Գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Թոմաս Մյուլլեր

----------

insider (09.07.2016), John (08.07.2016), Ծյէլեպորտ (08.07.2016), Ներսես_AM (09.07.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Փաստորեն Ֆրանսիան կրում ա ու 55 միավորը մեջն ա  :Smile:

----------


## insider

> Փաստորեն Ֆրանսիան կրում ա ու 55 միավորը մեջն ա


Մնումա Ռոնալդուն պոկեռ չանի ))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մնումա Ռոնալդուն պոկեռ չանի ))


Դե որ պոկեր Անի Ֆրանսիան դժվար կրի։ Բայց դե Ռոնալդուն որ օրվա պոկեր անողն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մնումա Ռոնալդուն պոկեռ չանի ))


Չի հասցնի։ Մազ սանրել կա, ֆեն անել, ժելե անել, սելֆի ... հետո պոկեռ ...

----------


## Womble

10.07 Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2, Ֆրանսիա հաղթել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 0:1

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Taurus

Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 0:0, Պորտուգալիա!

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա՝ 2:1

Ամեն դեպքում՝ Պորտուգալիա հաղթել  :Smile:

----------


## insider

Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 1:1, Ֆրանսիա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պորտուգալիա-Ֆրանսիա՝ -10:10

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.07.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռոնալդուի ջրերը գնացին, շտապօգնությամբ տանում են ծննդատուն:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պորտուգալիա Ֆրանսիա 1:3

Sent from my Lenovo S90-u using Tapatalk

----------


## John

*ՏՈՒՐ 10*

*Ռուֆուս*
Պորտուգալիա-Ֆրանսիա 0-2

*Mr.Annoying*
10․07 ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ — ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ՝ 1:3

*Tiger29*
10․07 ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ — ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ 4:0

*Yuna*
ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ — ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ 1-2

*Ներսես_AM*
10․07 ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ — ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ 0:2 

*Անվերնագիր*
10․07 ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ — ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ 0-3

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռոնալդուի ջրերը գնացին, շտապօգնությամբ տանում են ծննդատուն:


Ռուֆ, չգիտեմ մեր մտերմության աստիճանը թույլ ա տալիս թե չէ քեզ կատակով ասեմ՝ Ռոնալդուի ջրերը խմես դրա համար չեմ ասում։ Տրիբունին արխային ասում եմ

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.07.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Եզրափակչի ու հաղթողի հետ կապված գրեթե ոչ մի կանխատեսումս չիրականացավ, ու ես դրա համար անչափ երջանիկ եմ  :Love:

----------


## Շինարար

> Եզրափակչի ու հաղթողի հետ կապված գրեթե ոչ մի կանխատեսումս չիրականացավ, ու ես դրա համար անչափ երջանիկ եմ


Քառորդ ֆինալից սկսած բոլոր կանխատեսումներս իրականացել են

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, չգիտեմ մեր մտերմության աստիճանը թույլ ա տալիս թե չէ քեզ կատակով ասեմ՝ Ռոնալդուի ջրերը խմես դրա համար չեմ ասում։ Տրիբունին արխային ասում եմ


Ասենք ես չեմ հասկանում էլի, թե ինչի են մարդիկ տենց ի խորոց սրտի վիրավորվում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը Ռոնալդուի հասցեին վատ բան ա ասում: Խոսքի ինչ անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրալի կլիներ, եթե բոլորն իրեն սիրեն: Շին ջան, ինքը ոչ իմ բարեկամն ա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս քո, սկի հայ էլ չի, որ բալետ անենք, ասենք մերն ա, ոչինչ: Նենց էլ չի, որ մտնելու է գրածս կարդա, լացի, դուրս գա Ակումբից: Ու մի բան կա, որ իր մասին մարդկանց կարծիքներն էդքան տարբեր են: Հա, ես նույն ձևի Ջասթին Բիբերին, Դոնալդ Թրամփին ու էլի լիքը մարդկանց չեմ սիրում, միգուցե իրենք հրաշալի մարդիկ են, ես մոտիկից չեմ ճանաչում, բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքն իրենց նկատմամբ բացասական ա:

Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդուի ջրերը չեմ խմի, բայց թող ինքը իմ ոտերը պաչի:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.07.2016)

----------


## Taurus

> Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 0:0, Պորտուգալիա!


Վերջում լավ շրխկացերցի դուռը  :Cool:

----------


## John

> Վերջում լավ շրխկացերցի դուռը


Девятка մխեցիր վերջում  :Wink:

----------

Taurus (11.07.2016)

----------


## John

*Տուր 10 արդյունքներ*

Կանխատեսումներ՝




> *Womble*
> 10.07 Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 2-2, Ֆրանսիա հաղթել
> 
> * StrangeLittleGirl*
> Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 0:1
> 
> *Taurus*
> Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա 0:0, Պորտուգալիա! 
> 
> ...




Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> Պորտուգալիա-Ֆրանսիա 0-0, հաղթող՝ Պորտուգալիա




*Տուր 10-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

Taurus *9 միավոր*Insider *4 միավոր*Womble *4 միավոր*Yuna *0 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *0 միավոր*Tiger29 *0 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *0 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *0 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *0 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *0 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *0 միավոր*Տրիբուն * ուշ է ուղարկել տարբերակը*Rammstein *չի մասնակցել*Ծյէլեպորտ *չի մասնակցել*Yellow Raven * չի մասնակցել*




*-----*
John *չի մասնակցել*

*Ընդհանուր մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
Tiger29 *100 միավոր*Insider *93 միավոր*Taurus *92 միավոր*Տրիբուն *90 միավոր* Yuna *86 միավոր*Ներսես_AM *83 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *72 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *68 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *65 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *65 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *53 միավոր*Yellow Raven *33 միավոր*Womble *33 միավոր*Rammstein *2 միավոր*Ծյէլեպորտ *2 միավոր*
*-----*
John *62 միավոր*

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.07.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էլի Թայգերը կրեց, շնորհավո՜ր:

Էս անգամ էլ Նոստրադամուսս փչացել էր, հույս ունեմ ոչ մեկդ իմ կանխատեսումներով խաղադրույքներ չի արել, եթե արել եք ու քաշվել, ներող  :Jpit:

----------

Tiger29 (11.07.2016)

----------


## John

*Լրացուցիչ տուր*

Կանխատեսումներ՝




> *Տրիբուն*
> Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ Գերմանիա - Ֆրանսիա
> Չեմպիոն Գերմանիա
> Գլխավոր ռմբարկու Անտուան Գրիզման (Ֆրանսիա)     
> 
> *Ռուֆուս*
> Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ - Իսպանիա, Բելգիա
> Չեմպիոն - Բելգիա
> Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Թոմաս Մյուլլեր (Գերմանիա)
> ...




Իրական արդյունքներ՝



> Եզրափակչի մասնակիցներ` Պորտուգալիս - Ֆրանսիա
> Չեմպիոն՝ Պորտուգալիա
> Գլխավոր ռմբարկու - Անտուան Գրիզման




*Լրացուցիչ տուրի մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*

Ներսես_AM *40 միավոր*Տրիբուն *40 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *10 միավոր*Insider *10 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *10 միավոր*Yuna *10 միավոր*Yellow Raven *10 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *0 միավոր*Tiger29 *0 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *0 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *0 միավոր*Taurus *0 միավոր*Rammstein *չի մասնակցել*Ծյէլեպորտ *չի մասնակցել*Womble *չի մասնակցել*


*-----*
John *10 միավոր*

*Ամփոփիչ մրցաշարային աղյուսակ*
*Տրիբուն* *130 միավոր* *Ներսես_AM* *123 միավոր**Insider* *103 միավոր*Tiger29 *100 միավոր*Yuna *96 միավոր*Taurus *92 միավոր*Mr. Annoying *82 միավոր*StrangeLittleGirl *78 միավոր*Ռուֆուս *65 միավոր*Նաիրուհի *65 միավոր*Անվերնագիր *53 միավոր*Yellow Raven *43 միավոր*Womble *33 միավոր*Rammstein *2 միավոր*Ծյէլեպորտ *2 միավոր*
*-----*
John *72 միավոր*

Թերությունների համար կներեք։
Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին։
Շնորհավորում եմ Տրիբուն ձյա։ Ներսես, Ինսայդեր, շնորհավոր։ Tiger29, առանձնահատուկ շնորհավոր․ խաղերը ամենալավը դու էիր գուշակում )))

----------

insider (11.07.2016), Mr. Annoying (12.07.2016), Tiger29 (11.07.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.07.2016), Նիկեա (11.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (11.07.2016), Տրիբուն (12.07.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տրիբուն ձյա շնորհավոր։ 
Հոս ջան մերսի կազմակերպելու համար, հավես էր։

----------

John (12.07.2016), Տրիբուն (12.07.2016)

----------


## insider

Տրիբուն ջան շնորհավոր: Ջոն ախպեր, ապրես, որ էս անգամ էլ ժամանակ տրամադրեցիր ու կազմակերպեցիր էս մրցույթը:

----------

John (12.07.2016), Տրիբուն (12.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի Թայգերը կրեց, շնորհավո՜ր:


Ի՞նչ ես Ռոնալդուից առաջ ընկել, արյա ․․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

John ախպեր, հալալ ա, ապրե՛ս։ Շատ հավես ու որակով կազմակերպեցիր, քեզ լիքը մերսիներ։

----------

John (12.07.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուֆ, չգիտեմ մեր մտերմության աստիճանը թույլ ա տալիս թե չէ քեզ կատակով ասեմ՝ Ռոնալդուի ջրերը խմես դրա համար չեմ ասում։ Տրիբունին արխային ասում եմ


Սլավա Սարգասյա՞ն, դու՞ ես ․․․  :LOL: 

Շին, գնա գրողի ծոցը, կապիկ ա, ասում ենք կապիկ ա ․․․․ Ու նենց չի, որ ինքը վատ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ընդհակառակը, շատ լավն ա, քանի որ «*Ռոնալդուն տիրապետում է բազմաթիվ հնարամիտ խաբքերի, ուժեղ հեռահար հարվածների, և բարձր արագությամբ կարող է իր հետևում թողնել հակառակորդի ողջ պաշտպանական գիծը*»  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Էս արտահատությունը մի վեց անգամ արվել ա, ասենք Ալբանիա-Ռումինիա խաղի ժամանակ։

----------

Անվերնագիր (14.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (13.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանը Գերմանիայի խաղի ժամանակ ․․․ 

Գնդակով գերմանացիներն են, Շվայնշանգեր, Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանի ապագա թիմակիցը։ Ինչպես գիտեք Հենրի Մխիթարյանը տեղափոխվել է ․․․․․․ Փոպանցում հետ, Հումելս, Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանի արդեն նախկին թիմակիցը։ Ինչպես գիտեք Հենրի Մխիթարյանը տեղափոխվել է ․․․․․․

----------

Լեո (12.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (13.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապրես Հոս, կայֆ էր

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------

John (12.07.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> Հայ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանը Գերմանիայի խաղի ժամանակ ․․․ 
> 
> Գնդակով գերմանացիներն են, Շվայնշանգեր, Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանի ապագա թիմակիցը։ Ինչպես գիտեք Հենրի Մխիթարյանը տեղափոխվել է ․․․․․․ Փոպանցում հետ, Հումելս, Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանի արդեն նախկին թիմակիցը։ Ինչպես գիտեք Հենրի Մխիթարյանը տեղափոխվել է ․․․․․․


Կամ ասենք` 
Ինչպիսի՜ անցում և հարված է կատարում Բե՜յլը... Հիշում եմ, յոթանասուն(եսիմ որ) թվականին նույնպիսի տեխնիկա ուներ մեր Պողոս Պողոսյանը, ինչպիսի՜ ֆուտբոլիստ էր, հիանալի ֆիզիկական տվյալներ ուներ, խաղում էր աջ պաշտպանի դիրքում, հաճախ էր միանում գրոհներին, պարզապես անկասելի էր, Խորհրդային միության հավաքականում անփոխարինելի էր... © Ս.Բաղդասարյան

А тем времением շարքային հեռուստադիտողը -  :Boredom:

----------

John (12.07.2016), Նիկեա (14.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (13.07.2016), Տրիբուն (13.07.2016)

----------


## Լեո

Մի բան էլ ասեմ, հուսով եմ օֆտոպ չի լինի:

Եվրո 2016-ի ընթացքում բոլոր այն խաղերում, որոնք մեկնաբանում էր Սլավա Սարգսյանը, ես ինքս ծանոթներիցս 10 գործակցով խաղադրույքներ էի ընդունում հետևյալ իրադարձության համար. «Ողջ խաղի ընթացքում մեկնաբանը չի օգտագործի «բազմափորձ» բառը»:

Ասեմ, որ միշտ հաղթել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

John (12.07.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.07.2016), Անվերնագիր (14.07.2016), Նիկեա (14.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2016), Տրիբուն (13.07.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հա կանխատեսումների մրցույթը ի տարբերություն բուն առաջնության հավես անցավ։ Իսկ առաջնությունը իրոք զիբիլ էր, գրեթե ոչ մի խաղ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ հավեսով նայել։

Տրիբուն ձյա, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր, ջախջախեցիր բոլորիս  :Jpit: 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.07.2016), Տրիբուն (14.07.2016)

----------

